# 2.6.13, udev-070 dsp problem

## kokes

Hi

After I've upgraded to 2.6.13-r3 (from 2.6.12-r10) sound doesn't work anymore. I've searched in forums, corrected some things but I'm still without sound. ALSA is installed via alsa-divers (I've tried also kernel modules, built-in alsa - same results). Sound card support in kernel is enabled. dmesg reports no errors with snd_ modules.  Arts also doesn't complain. The only strange thing is missing dsp and dsp* doesn't work 

```
cd /dev

ls -l dsp*

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 19 Jul 26 17:12 dsp1

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 35 Jul 26 17:12 dsp2

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 51 Jul 26 17:12 dsp3

cat urandom > dsp1 (or 2,3)

bash: dsp1: No such device

```

If anybody knows what to do, please reply. Thanks a lot for all.

----------

## didymos

Go to /sys/class/sound/dsp/ and see if there is a file named dev in there.  Also, see if you have a /dev/sound/ directory.

If so, it should have a dsp entry.  You're supposed to have a symlink:

```

 /dev/dsp -->/dev/sound/dsp

```

You can also do this to find out what's supposed to be in the /dev/ filesystem:

```

udevtest /sys/class/sound/dsp dev

```

This'll print out what is supposed to be done when the udev filesystem is populated. For example, I get:

```

main: looking at device '/class/sound/dsp' from subsystem 'dev'

main: opened class_dev->name='dsp'

udev_rules_get_name: add symlink 'dsp'

udev_rules_get_name: rule applied, 'dsp' becomes 'sound/dsp'

create_node: creating device node '/dev/sound/dsp', major = '14', minor = '3', mode = '0660', uid = '0', gid = '18'

create_node: creating symlink '/dev/dsp' to 'sound/dsp'

```

It should be the same for you.

Thomas S. Howard

----------

## kokes

ehm... I haven't got dsp subdir in /sys/class/sound:

```

ls /sys/class/sound

controlC0  pcmC0D0p  pcmC0D2c  pcmC0D4p  timer

pcmC0D0c   pcmC0D1c  pcmC0D3c  seq
```

sound directory in /dev also doesn't exist. What to do now?

----------

## didymos

You said you were using the alsa-drivers package, right?  Have you tried running the snddevices script in the alsa source

directory?

Thomas S. Howard

----------

## didymos

Also, you could try to re-emerge udev.  BTW, what kind of sound controller is this?

Thomas S. Howard

----------

## incabolocabus

I also just discovered this problem. Do you have alsasound in your runlevels? I didn't, but when I ran it, everything else worked.

----------

## kokes

I've switched back to 2.6.12-r10 and sound works. Now I'm waiting for new stable kernel version. If it wouldn't work in that, I'll continue with solving this problem.

----------

## XMath

Hi,

there im also missing my /dev/dsp and have no /sys/class/sound/dsp either.

Heres my config so far:

udev-070-r1

2.6.13-r3 with alsa module for via82xx

Sound is playing just fine, but i have no dsp device.

EDIT: Ok, i probably think i´ve got it. You will need OSS digital emulation in kernel, i think.

EDIT2: Yes, that fixed it.   :Very Happy: 

Added 

```
CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m
```

.

----------

## zedmanauk

I have this same problem as well, with 2.6.13-r5 on an AMD64 machine using snd_intel8xx on a realtek ALC850 chip on my Epox 8KDA3J motherboard.  There is no /dev/dsp or /dev/sound dirs on boot.

I have a /sys/class/sound/dsp/dev, and running 

```
udevtest /sys/class/sound/dsp dev
```

 creates the /dev/sound dir but puts nothing in it, and outputs the following:

```
main: looking at device '/class/sound/dsp' from subsystem 'dev'

main: opened class_dev->name='dsp'

udev_rules_get_name: add symlink 'dsp'

udev_rules_get_name: rule applied, 'dsp' becomes 'sound/dsp'

create_node: creating device node '/dev/sound/dsp', major = '14', minor = '3', mode = '0660', uid = '0', gid = '18'

create_node: creating symlink '/dev/dsp' to 'sound/dsp'
```

I have snd_pcm_oss and snd_mixer_oss enabled as modules and loaded.

No sound apps seem to work at all, including amixer and alsamixer - they give the following error:

```
alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
```

I tried upgrading to udev-071 and alsa-utils-1.0.10-_rc2 with no luck.

All of this worked just fine on 2.6.12-r10 so I will go back to that until there's a fix for this.

----------

## zedmanauk

Apparently downgrading to 2.6.12-r10 and udev-068-r1 doesn't fix the problem, even though sound worked fine before with that setup.  I managed to get sound working by compiling the ALSA modules into the kernel (I went back to 2.6.13-r5) rather than relying on modules.  That apparently gets udev (070) to actually create the appropriate /dev devices on boot.

----------

## vaxbrat

Sound was working fine for me in 2.6.13-r4.  At the time I had moved from kernel to alsa-driver at suggestions of documentation when I went from 2.6.11 to 2.6.13 and switched to udev at the same time.  I'm assuming I was working with  udev 0.71 since that ebuild was dated 10/19 and I update the world every friday nite.

Moved to 2.6.14 this weekend and watched my sound support break all of a sudden.  Modules seem to load fine as in:

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                60544  0 

snd_via82xx            30376  1 

gameport               17616  1 snd_via82xx

snd_ac97_codec        107416  1 snd_via82xx

snd_ac97_bus            2880  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm               101516  2 snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              27464  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc         11984  2 snd_via82xx,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         9088  1 snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            27904  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device         10064  2 snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd                    60976  10 snd_seq,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

soundcore              12192  1 snd

I have a VIA chipset so do get a puzzling 

Nov  5 16:06:24 hutt ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10_rc2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10rc2/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:573: codec_read: codec

 0 is not valid [0xfe0000]

Nov  5 16:06:24 hutt ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10_rc2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10rc2/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:573: codec_read: codec

 0 is not valid [0xfe0000]

Nov  5 16:06:24 hutt ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10_rc2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10rc2/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:573: codec_read: codec

 0 is not valid [0xfe0000]

Nov  5 16:06:24 hutt ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10_rc2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10rc2/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:573: codec_read: codec

 0 is not valid [0xfe0000]

but other messages suggest this isn't a problem and I may have been getting it all along.  Besides getting no sound I don't see /dev/dsp nor /dev/sound.  All I see in /sys/class/sound is 

controlC0  pcmC0D0c  pcmC0D0p  pcmC0D1c  pcmC0D1p  seq  timer

What I have in /proc/asound is

V8237  card0  cards  devices  modules  pcm  seq  timers  version

I tried to go back to 2.6.13-gentoo-r4 but now sound is broken back there as well.  I suppose re-emerging alsa-sound for 2.6.14 ended up borking the config for the old kernel as well.

----------

## vaxbrat

I ended up going back to kernel drivers instead of alsa-driver for the interim but that wasn't really the problem.  What fixed me was the kmix "Line Jack Sense" switch in this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-397980-highlight-alsa+os.html?sid=137a149662f01b32ccaa7fbf827090e9

The damn thing is, I don't recall changing anything in kmix in the time between upgrading kernels!  And just what the h*ll does this have to do with taking out the entire sound setup on a Via chipset?

----------

## Assgier

I'm having the same problem using 2.6.14-gentoo with, ofcourse, udev...

On boot, the /dev/dsp device doesn't get created and also in /dev/snd/ there are no dsp devices at all... Strange fact is that as soon as i do a 'cat /dev/dsp1' (which does exist), it says that it is no such device, but all of a sudden the /dev/dsp symlink is created and all necessary dsp devices are in /dev/snd...

I find this very strange, especially because the alsa modules are already loaded and nothing new gets loaded when doing 'cat /dev/dsp1'  :Confused: 

I am, however, using all alsa and alsa-oss emulation drivers as modules from the kernel...

One option would, ofcourse, be to add 'cat /dev/dsp1' to /etc/conf.d/local.start but that is not a nice solution in my opinion...

Is there any more efficiënt solution for this?

I'm tired of having to use workarounds for every problem i run into using GNU/GPL applications, i want to efficiëntly have them fixed at the same spot the problem is being caused  :Sad: 

----------

